# Top Gear 2014 christmas special



## -Kev-

:thumb:

Part one tomorrow night, part two sunday night

http://transmission.blogs.topgear.c...atagonia-christmas-special-the-first-trailer/


----------



## VW STEVE.

I will be watching.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Appreciate the heads-up :thumb:


----------



## tones61

on it like a tramp on chips :driver:

thanks for reminder Kev ,:wave:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Hasan1

Just a little bump


----------



## gatecrasher3

Balls, missed it. Hopefully it'll appear on iPlayer tomorrow.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

gatecrasher3 said:


> Balls, missed it. Hopefully it'll appear on iPlayer tomorrow.


You didn't miss much, usual "set ups for entertainment purposes".


----------



## Dannbodge

I want an esprit


----------



## Ross

Well I enjoyed it


----------



## kenny wilson

Yeah, I thought it was good, if you wanted new and different, you were in the wrong shop.


----------



## James Bagguley

Usual fayre, but not lacking in entertainment for all that.


----------



## Rowan83

Who would of thought an Esprit was also a 4x4? lol

me want... www.autotrader.co.uk/used-cars/lotus/esprit/used-lotus-esprit-3-5-v8-2dr-sheffield-fpa-201411118906655?logcode=p


----------



## Steve_6R

Loved it. First TG in a while that I properly laughed at.


----------



## isub

I'm a TG fan but kinda found that hard to watch. Literally destroying what looked like a very nice example of both the Esprit and 928 
Fair enough using a sub £1k motor....or the Mustang! 
But my balls retracted back inside me when they were off-roading in that Lotus!!!


----------



## IYRIX

Ah who cares, probably never looked after before.


----------



## Kimo

Turned it off 

Not half as good as it used to be


----------



## DJ X-Ray

lol Kimo is quality


----------



## IYRIX

wow - Awful scenes. 

Glad we still have the Falklands.


----------



## Dannbodge

What morons(TG and the BBC).
Just think nothing would have happened if they hadn't of tried to be clever with a silly numberplate


----------



## scoobyboy1

Got a soft spots for those Lotus Esprit, still think it looks quite smart!!!


----------



## B17BLG

Meh enjoyed it. Christmas tv on the whole has been pretty poor this year so didn't have much competition!!


----------



## Kerr

It was ok, but not really their best. 

The programme could have easily been condensed into an hour and not stretched to over 2 hours.

The end was quite exciting though.


----------



## O`Neil

I find Top Gear usually crap and haven`t watched it in ages.

But . . I gave it a chance once more.


Yep, it`s still crap. Should be in CBBC.


----------



## tPIC

I think some parts are hilarious - I was laughing out loud at several points, but some parts are awful and so contrived - getting off that beach with the big boulders for example. 

Some of the scenery was breathtaking - that was worth watching it for alone.


----------



## Steve_6R

I liked it, but some parts seemed unnecessary. I think James falling off the horse was needless (actually looked like the handler slapped the horse before May was seated) and the beach scene - 'We needed to rush as the tide was coming in to kill us all, but we gave up and headed to higher ground'

The end was messed up though, I had my breath held for it all. Genuinely think that the number plate wasn't an intentional gag when they started planning either.

It was worth watching though. Love those Esprit's, and as said before, the scenery was fantastic.

Shame about the locals.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

As if that wasn't all blatantly staged:tumbleweed:


----------



## Cookies

I saw a glimmer of hope at the start where Clarkson was being actually quite sincere when talking about driving to spend the last minutes with his dad. 

I really enjoy James May, Clarkson has his moments and Hamster just tries too hard to do comedy for 4 year olds - and fails miserably by the way. 

Still enjoyed it for what it was; bubble gum. 

Cooks


----------



## jack-c

Who wants to see three overpaid men having a jolly up? No thanks if I want to watch something car related I'll watch a Chris Harris video as it's far more entertaining. 

Ok so it's not really about cars anymore it's just a tv show but it's not funny or interesting to watch it's just rubbish. 

Antiques roadshow on bbc1 was a far better shout. The programme after about Barry Sheene was pretty good tho


----------



## kenny wilson

It was as Clive James once said, (and Cooks) chewing gum for the eyes, harmless, some would say gormless, nonsense. It was/is always the same, but, if you're surprised, I'm surprised. The end was quite tense, and I didn't fancy that.


----------



## Starburst

:lol: At Clarkson's "Eduardo Stobart " comment.


----------



## Guitarjon

I enjoyed it.nthese types of threads pop up on every car enthusiast forum going and always have the same people slating top gear and in particulary, the presenters. 

I enjoy it for its entertainment purposes rather than its factual representation. Heck, it's only as scripted as eastenders but not so many people seem to comment about that! It's about cars. I like cars. It has some bad jokes which I also like and blokes acting daft and having a good time. All good in my eyes.


----------



## Ross

I bet they had brown trousers at the end...


----------



## lofty

"That is a proud moment, Hammond, but… is it straight?" Pmsl


----------



## muzzer

I started to watch it then decided i didnt want to watch it and so went and did something else


----------



## Ricky_B

muzzer42 said:


> I started to watch it then decided i didnt want to watch it and so went and did something else


That's strange, I thought you had to sit through the whole thing and then moan about it afterwards.


----------



## danwel

Got this to watch when I get internet and tv sorted


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Only saw the last 20 minutes of it and that was enough. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Makes me laugh how peeps get the hump if some of us think a certain episode(s) ofTop Gear is cack...like it's the holy grail of motoring lol.


----------



## tiggsy

Are Compo and Cleggy still in it?


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Makes me laugh how peeps get the hump if some of us think Top Gear is cack...like it's the holy grail of motoring lol.


To be fair though the TG threads go the exact same way every time.

The same people tune in every time and complain every time.

You know what you're going to get before it starts, or at least they should.

The three of them do seem to have lost their spark. In previous trips there did seem to be parts of genuine humour and a clear bond between them.

It does seem they are going through repetitive motions all too often now.

Special shows like Vietnam were really good. They've just not managed to recapture that kind of form again.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> To be fair though the TG threads go the exact same way every time.
> 
> The same people tune in every time and complain every time.
> 
> You know what you're going to get before it starts, or at least they should.
> 
> The three of them do seem to have lost their spark. In previous trips there did seem to be parts of genuine humour and a clear bond between them.
> 
> It does seem they are going through repetitive motions all too often now.
> 
> Special shows like Vietnam were really good. They've just not managed to recapture that kind of form again.


Yeah i do like some of them, and some of the journeys they do are quite good, but from what i saw of last nights was a bit zzz for me. I reckon all that was a setup Kerr tbh, wouldn't surprise me. What do you think? Yay/nay? D


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah i do like some of them, and some of the journeys they do are quite good, but from what i saw of last nights was a bit zzz for me. I reckon all that was a setup Kerr tbh, wouldn't surprise me. What do you think? Yay/nay? D


I think the end was genuine.

Some of the footage was recorded by the police and there was input by politicians over the matter.

I'm sure they wouldn't go along with a stunt if it was to make their people look bad, which it did.


----------



## Blueberry

It was actually one of the few specials I've actually enjoyed. It was actually a very tense ending too.


----------



## James Bagguley

Beaver head gear, pretty epic.


----------



## Exotica

Why did they change the wheels on the lotus?


----------



## Kerr

Exotica said:


> Why did they change the wheels on the lotus?


Did they? I never noticed.


----------



## Exotica

Kerr said:


> Did they? I never noticed.


Yeah when he put the trailer on.


----------



## Exotica




----------



## Exotica




----------



## Kerr

Exotica said:


> Yeah when he put the trailer on.


I didn't even notice last night.

I guess they needed better tyres for going along the beach and mud. Or they could have been wrecked since they were low profile.


----------

